# Magazine Extensions Success Rate



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

So how many shells total can you get in your shotgun with one of these for 3" and 3.5" shells? How much do they cost?

Do they make one for the Benelli Vinci 3"?

How many snows have you shot in one volley by yourself? Not crawling or using a cow decoy to get close and then pounding them, but when decoying.

Just wondering if I could do much better than 5 snows per volley.

Thanks and good hunting.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Now to preface is I don't have one but have hunted with guys who do.

Here is my take on them....... they waste ammo or are great for jump/sneak shooting. The only positive is when those situations arise and you don't have the time or you forget to completely reload your gun when things are fast and furious.

The reason why I say this is because when I have been decoying birds and call the shot when they are at 20-30 yards. 5 shots is about all you can get off before they are out of range....then those last shots are a poke and a prayer. But the time they help out is after a volley and you scramble back into your blinds and quickly jam shells into your gun and sometimes you forget if you put 2,3,4, etc back in. With the extension if you didn't empty it you already have 2,3 shells in your gun so if you forget you will be ahead of the guys.

Others who have used them let us know your take???


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

IMO, waste of money for decoyin' birds.

Alex


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Have 13 shots of 3in in mine and its used strictly for decoding birds, and I have killed one with the 12th she'll before. I wouldn't be in a spread without it


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I love it for decoying, actually never had one when we used to jump/pass shoot them. Especially if you get a few higher up birds you can aim at a bird and keep adjusting your lead until it falls. Main reason is I love to be able to jump out of my blind and run after cripples right away instead of fumbling for shells...and while chasing cripples if you get caught outside the blind when more birds start coming you already have some shells in the gun.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have one from Carlson's JUNK. My gun will hold 7 3" shells. I paid around $80. Would I do it again, NO

The Vinci requires a special tube and if you can find one it's very expensive


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

On juvie hunts when they are right on top of you, you can really make em' rain with those few extra bullets. No doubt it helps with the total at the end of the day. You burn thru more shells, but hey, it's all about trying to put down as many as you can right. :bop:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

RCI makes one for a vinci at $249


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

what is rci


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

http://www.xrailbyrci.com/


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> Now to preface is I don't have one but have hunted with guys who do.
> 
> Here is my take on them....... they waste ammo or are great for jump/sneak shooting. The only positive is when those situations arise and you don't have the time or you forget to completely reload your gun when things are fast and furious.
> 
> ...


If I can consistently get them 20 -30 yards I open up the choke. When I used to sneak on geese a lot, in situations where I could get that close I often shot cylinder bore (I had an adjustable poly choke) and generally would drop multiple birds per shot. I think my best was 8 birds 3 shots (fall season, plugged gun) but would regularly drop 5 per volley at those ranges..... Of course with a single barrel gun most guys are not going to want to put such an open choke because it hampers them on the longer shots. That poly choke was ugly but it did have its advantages......................


----------



## duckyboymn (Jan 28, 2006)

I have an NC (Nordic Components) made in Hutchinson, MN. Holds 9 3.5" shells + 1 in magazine. Just have to carefully trim away the spring to hit the sweet spot. Too much spring when fully loaded will work against recoil spring (Browning Gold) and not allow the bolt to slam closed. If you own a Browning or Winchester auto you may know what i mean. As the action opens it allows the next shell to advance with it from the mag tube, likewise as it closes with the new shell in the action, the next shell is pushing the action open while the recoil spring is trying to close it. Directions say to clip spring 10-16" beyond the end of the entire magazine (gun + extension tube). But i found clipping it on the lesser side of 13" worked better. Clip it too much and your 10th shell won't have enough spring to auto load.

Anyways Mine works great. Wouldn't be out there in the spring without it.

BTW i am finally going to take the plung into a SBE 2. Held off a long time.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a sure cycle on my SBe2. Can you say, boom boom boom. You won't be sorry.


----------

